
A C++ Implementation of HBase - 00k
http://github.com/baidu/tera?from=hacknews
======
yvxiang
Maybe much better performance than HBase?

~~~
00k
The dominant advantages are the ability of rapid split and merge of ranges,
the linear scalability and the performance benefits from C++.

